# SSK question/idea.....



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I still don't see how the way a shifter fits in a E46 has anything to do with how it fits in a E30. :dunno: 

I think HACK is grasping at straws here.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> Raffi may part with his UUC SSK for the 330i/Ci really cheap, especially now that he's a bum.
> 
> *


Who are you calling a bum, dude?  :flipoff: :angel: I will start being a bum on March 1 - I am not there yet.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I still don't see how the way a shifter fits in a E46 has anything to do with how it fits in a E30. :dunno:
> 
> I think HACK is grasping at straws here. *


Dude, look at the shift rod...On most of the models the rod is bent BACKWARDS to accomodate the circular opening underneath the center console. The Z4 rods are STRAIGHT. The rod may fit, but on all the odd shifts, you will bump into the top of the circular opening because the "neutral" setting the rod will rest somewhere between where it used to rest in the center of the circular opening, to about 1/2 way to the top of any of the odd gears.

I'm enclosing the following illustrationS to demonstrate my point:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

On shifts into odd gears, the straight rod will bump into the front of the circular opening, preventing the gear selector rod to fully engage...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Dan, what I'm saying is that unless you've fiddled with shifters in a buncha E30s how do you know how the alignment in that car is?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Dan, what I'm saying is that unless you've fiddled with shifters in a buncha E30s how do you know how the alignment in that car is? *


Actually I don't. Just playing devil's advocate...If the E30 also employs a straight rod setup, or there's ample clearance, this set up certainly would work. Another point of contention would be having to move the pivot point if the reduction in throw comes from increasing the length underneath the fulcrum.

If so, more power...If not, clearance CAN be an issue. I don't think I've seen BMW employ a straight rod until the Z4, but all the rods I've seen are from E36 and E46 3 series. :dunno:

My feeling is that it's not going to be a straight swap. Looking at the Z4 shifter rod, it looks like the top and bottom are both dramatically reduced in length compared to 3 series shift rods...However the cup and the ball design looks the same.

If we can get E30 shift rods to compare then we can all make objective statements regarding the feasibility of this project...Otherwise, yes, we are grasping at straws.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This is in the wrong forum for the person who really should be answering this, Ron Stygar, to see it.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

the E30 shifter does have a slight bend to it, but I don't know how that bend compares to other models. the info on this site leads me to believe it isn't as severe a bend, but i'm guessing...

http://www.ohiomotorcycle.com/understeer/shiftlever.shtml


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *This is in the wrong forum for the person who really should be answering this, Ron Stygar, to see it. *


i'm interested in finding an answer, so where should i go to ask Ron? Z-series forum?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

ride365 said:


> *i'm interested in finding an answer, so where should i go to ask Ron? Z-series forum? *


how about http://www.unofficialbmw.com/bmw_ronstygar.html


----------



## bimmer95 (Jan 10, 2003)

ride365 said:


> *the E30 shifter does have a slight bend to it, but I don't know how that bend compares to other models. the info on this site leads me to believe it isn't as severe a bend, but i'm guessing...
> 
> http://www.ohiomotorcycle.com/understeer/shiftlever.shtml *


Hey, that's my site!  The E30 325 shares the same shift lever as the E36 318/323/325. It has a medium bend to the left and to the rear, not quite as sharp as the E46 328/330 lever. There's a TON of options to shorten the throw, the E30 M3 lever however is not one of them, it would actually increase the throw slightly. A Z4 lever should work fine, but would need to be bent to ensure proper knob position. The 1.9L Z3 lever is a great fit and has the proper bend from the factory. The E36 328/M3 lever fits great too, but has been discontinued. There's actually plenty of clearance between the carrier and the driveshaft on the E30's and E36's (unlike the E46 328/330) so you really can stick in just about any lever you want, including a M-Roadster lever which would net you a 55% shift throw reduction!

Let me know if you've got any other questions, I've done quite a few lever swaps.


----------



## bimmer95 (Jan 10, 2003)

Actually now that I've re-read the original post I see that the actual question is, will a Z4 lever fit an E46 328/330? Good question, I'm curious myself. I've got a Z4 3.0L lever on order, should have it Thursday. If there's anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area with an E46 328/330 that would like a cheap SSK in exchange for letting me do a test fitting, let me know  There can be lever to driveshaft clearance issues with MZ3 levers (as I recently found out) but the Z4 lever should fit fine.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks for the info bimmer95 and Andrew!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmer95 said:


> *Actually now that I've re-read the original post I see that the actual question is, will a Z4 lever fit an E46 328/330? Good question, I'm curious myself. I've got a Z4 3.0L lever on order, should have it Thursday. If there's anyone in the Columbus, Ohio area with an E46 328/330 that would like a cheap SSK in exchange for letting me do a test fitting, let me know  There can be lever to driveshaft clearance issues with MZ3 levers (as I recently found out) but the Z4 lever should fit fine. *


I can answer that for you.

NO.


----------



## bimmer95 (Jan 10, 2003)

I know it would have to be bent, that's not a problem, I can do that. What I'm curious about is the lever to driveshaft clearance.


----------

